# Poor Northslope SEND HELP!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm raising money to help support a friend. Most of us know Robert Williamson aka Northslope. What many of you may not know is he's going through a really rough time right now. Apparently is new Strothers C.M.A.S.D is back ordered. It was supposed to be here two weeks ago and it's still not here. To make matters worse, his friend idiot w-a-b shot one at the ATA show and got him even more lathered up about it. He won't go to work, his bishop says he's missed priesthood meeting for the last two weeks, and now he's sitting in front of the archery shop in the fetal position sucking his thumb. This is where all of you come in. He needs food, water, blankets, and reading material to help pass the time. any amount will help, send what you can. You're his only hope of surviving this horrible time in his life.

Thank you!

Tax-o-bob Chairman, N.S.S.F North slope survival fund.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poor little munchkin !! 

I'll see if I can drop off some dwarf food.. later on.... :wink:


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a used binky i sucked on waiting for my last bow to come. Where should i send it?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Sad but true all of it..... I love you Darin, this might be the bow that brings you back! :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good Lord , someone get that man a HOYT while there's still time!!!! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He's had Hoyts but I fear he's been "Strotherized" for good. :shock:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

witch shop did you order your SR-71 threw SL ???????


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

tream-A&S said:


> witch shop did you order your SR-71 threw SL ???????


I ordered it through Carter archery "crackers". and....................... I got a call last night ........................... He has my bow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Should be a week now!!!!!!!! -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -()/>- -~|- -~|- *()* *()* -~|- *()* *(())* -()/- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- :-|O|-: :-|O|-: :EAT: :EAT: :EAT: :EAT: :EAT: *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* -^|^- -^|^- -^|^- -^|^- -^|^- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -()/>- -()/- -()/- *(())* *(())*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrats North Slope I think I will have to pick up one of Kevins bows this year as well. I think I will get the Infinity to go with my Z28.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Did Mike say how long it would take him to "Crackerize" it NS?


----------

